# Temporary Internet Access



## Patchwork

We are hoping to rent in February but wanting the internet seems to be the sticking point. Any advice on getting temporary (approx 1 month) internet access in Alvor/Lagos area? Any good wifi spots?


----------



## notlongnow

Just pick up a dongle, you should have no issues with signal strength in Lagos or Alvor.
B


----------



## Patchwork

notlongnow said:


> Just pick up a dongle, you should have no issues with signal strength in Lagos or Alvor.
> B


Where would I get a 'dongle' from? 
Angela


----------



## notlongnow

Any phone shop - TMN, Optimus, Vodafone.

Usual cost is around 20 euros per 1GB top up, which lasts a reasonable amount of time provided you don't use it for video calls or streaming media.
B


----------



## Patchwork

notlongnow said:


> Any phone shop - TMN, Optimus, Vodafone.
> 
> Usual cost is around 20 euros per 1GB top up, which lasts a reasonable amount of time provided you don't use it for video calls or streaming media.
> B


Thank you. This looks like it might sort out our problem. What is the Portuguese for 'pay as you go' please......I am trying to learn some but I have not got that far!
Angela


----------



## jerryceltner

I have a Vodafone dongle (mobile broadband) as a back up. The cost of the dongle was euro 25 and then you top up with euro 10. This will give you unlimited internet and a 10 hour period of time. Once the time runs out you just get another euro 10. The shop will usually do it but if not a post office. I do internet banking here so I just pay that way. Don't even leave my seat and back on line virtually instantly.


----------



## siobhanwf

PAYSHOP is another place to pay.


----------



## Patchwork

jerryceltner said:


> I have a Vodafone dongle (mobile broadband) as a back up. The cost of the dongle was euro 25 and then you top up with euro 10. This will give you unlimited internet and a 10 hour period of time. Once the time runs out you just get another euro 10. The shop will usually do it but if not a post office. I do internet banking here so I just pay that way. Don't even leave my seat and back on line virtually instantly.


Sounds good I am presuming I get this once I have arrived in Portugal. Can you set up a wifi zone around a dongle? I am not sure I can plug anything into my Galaxy tablet.....sorry to sound dozy but I am used to a simple homewide system that works without me having to think about it.

Angela


----------



## notlongnow

You can get wireless routers that let you turn your dongle into a hotspot, yes. Have no personal experience of them though.

PAYG would be pre-pago or pre-pagamento.

B


----------



## Patchwork

notlongnow said:


> You can get wireless routers that let you turn your dongle into a hotspot, yes. Have no personal experience of them though.
> 
> PAYG would be pre-pago or pre-pagamento.
> 
> B


Thank you all very much. I will investigate all of this now and this will widen our search for a nice rental as the internet will not be a deal breaker anymore:clap2:
Angela


----------



## jerryceltner

Yes you can. The cheapest is 30 euro and has a distance of 25 ft. That is a vodafone one.
The link is Equipamentos Wi-Fi- Vodafone
Hope this helps. You just need a power socket.


----------



## Patchwork

jerryceltner said:


> Yes you can. The cheapest is 30 euro and has a distance of 25 ft. That is a vodafone one.
> The link is Equipamentos Wi-Fi- Vodafone
> Hope this helps. You just need a power socket.


Brilliant, thank you. I have googled and found Vodaphone shops in Alvor and Lagos so now all I need is the rental for a winter trial and then off we go.
Angela


----------



## canoeman

You can buy an adapter for a Galaxy for USB device/s, cheaper than buying a Wifi hub, plus your not limited to range of hub, if you have 3G one you just need a SIM card.

Your other option would be Wi-Fi most Juntas have a Wi-Fi network and* if you can get reception* you just need access code 

A lot of rentals now include internet connection


----------



## Patchwork

canoeman said:


> You can buy an adapter for a Galaxy for USB device/s, cheaper than buying a Wifi hub, plus your not limited to range of hub, if you have 3G one you just need a SIM card.
> 
> Your other option would be Wi-Fi most Juntas have a Wi-Fi network and* if you can get reception* you just need access code
> 
> A lot of rentals now include internet connection


How can I find out about accessing the Junta wif-fi network? Some rentals do but they tend to be a bit more expensive...or larger...than we need. This is just a winter trial for us as we want to experience the 'worst' as well as the best before renting for longterm/buying.
Angela


----------



## canoeman

You need to either go online and see if information on Junta site or make a personal visit, the 
wi-fi network search function on tablet would show if you can get a signal

Sites are like this http://www.freguesia*valadares*.com/ just substitute your junta name for bold name and Google Chrome with translator enabled will translate most of site


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Angela

There is a convertor that I have for my iPhone and iPad which permits me to plug in a USB cable. I understand there is also one for yours


----------



## Verinia

WE use a dongle and I have managed to connect my ipad when my husband's laptop via bluetooth. It works pretty well, although no good for video.


----------



## CoastalB

I am in a similar position whereby I am still looking for a suitable house rental, and in the meantime required immediate and reliable internet access for work. I purchased a TMN dongle or "key" for one off fee of €25 on a rolling (approx €25 p.m.) contract with "unlimited" access (although this probably translates to approx 4 Gb worth). You can cancel at any time, but will have to pay for the full calendar month in which you cancel.


----------



## stewartdb

*TEP wireless hotspot device*

Has anyone rented a TEP wireless hotspot device and used near Praia del Rey. If so, what is the service like?


----------



## jmmferreira

There is now a company in Portugal that rents Wifi / mifi hotspots, and sells prepaid data SIM cards, specifically to tourists and non-Portuguese residents, that don't require any contract.

They are called Portugal Internet, and you can find them at portugalinternet.com
They deliver it to the hotel, residence or it can be picked-up at the airport.


----------

